# New Lenovo G570 overheating and hang issues



## tukaibat (May 24, 2012)

I've got a new Lenovo G570 a couple of months back. And it heats up quite fast The CPU reaches 70 C. Also, if I leave it unattended for a few minutes, it hangs and even Ctrl-Alt-Del doesn't work.

What might be the issue? Please let me know, if you guys need any logs or such stuff.


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2012)

post a CPUID HWMonitor screenshot after using laptop for an hour. also where are the air vents? bottom or side?


----------



## tukaibat (May 25, 2012)

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/7626/cpuidt.jpg


*img585.imageshack.us/img585/6743/hwmonitoro.jpg


The vents are on the left side


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

AFAI see your Laptop is overheating.


----------



## SunE (May 25, 2012)

I think this problem exists with most Lenovo G series laptops as even my G560 overheats a lot. Just try to clean the air vents with a can of compressed air(or just blow from your mouth in the vents) to clean the insides from dust. If the problem persists buy a good Laptop cooler.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

Dust in vents in just two months ? Not possible. Just give the laptop to service centre as its pretty new. Also your battery sucks, only 41k mwh, seriously ? How much back up do you get ?


----------



## tukaibat (May 27, 2012)

On a full charge it does run for 3.5 - 4hrs... Is it too bad?? Should I consider giving it to a service center?


----------



## hsr (May 27, 2012)

My Lenovo z570 sometimes just crash after 2 - 3 hours of intense gaming, and the temp usually reaches 71c. I do not have a cooling pad, just stock cooling. Mine has a temp dedust mode, in which the fan works in full speed. See if you have that feature and if it's set to silent mode, it happened to me once, I set it to silent mode and it overheated


----------



## tukaibat (May 28, 2012)

What is "dedust" mode??

I don't think the G570 has any such feature...


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 28, 2012)

That is pretty high temperature for i5. My i7 peaks at 75 while playing games. 
Check task manager and see if there is any process utilizing high CPU. Create a new power plan and set max processor to 90%. Will bring down temperatures dramatically


----------

